# REAL ESTATE JOB OFFER- realistic salary or not!?



## Rach_jl (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi there,

I have been offered a job as a real estate agent - commission only 50%.

The recruitment agency say OTE 70K (GBP) ...is this realistic? I currently work in real estate in the UK and things are very slow here....are people still buying in Dubai? Is business good? You hear a lot of stories that they have slowed building down due to no one buying, is this the case or just the media?

Thank you in advance
Rachel


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

An agency will get 5% of the annual rent as commission, so that means you'll get 2.5% of that.

I would estimate that the average annual rent would be somewhere in the region of AED 120-150k, which means you earn AED 3000-3750 per lease. You'd probably need around 2 per week to be comfortable.

Not sure how much the commission on property sales is.

In a country where you can go to jail for being in debt, having a job where it's possible that you don't actually earn anything is far from ideal. And the market is flooded with under-experienced real estate agents on commission-only packages.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Rach_jl said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have been offered a job as a real estate agent - commission only 50%.
> 
> ...


It is do-able, but there is a massive chance of failing as well. Depends on how good you are, how hard you work, and if you have significant savings. It will take 3-4 months to earn form sales, whilst renting will return quicker but smaller amounts.


----------



## IH759 (Jul 28, 2013)

I have been offered the same type of job in Abu Dhabi 50% commission! Did you take the position?


----------



## IH759 (Jul 28, 2013)

Also, I forgot to ask do you have to pay for all your expenses i.e. rent, car rental, petrol, phone etc. ?


----------



## whatsupdubai (Apr 10, 2013)

Goodluck joining the useless agents of Dubai


----------



## Babar (Nov 24, 2013)

*Real Estate job*

Hi, I have been offered a job with a reputable estate agency. they are providing, for the first 3 months company car, UAD 5000 basic ( no commission). After 3 months the commission will be 60% but no basic. Is this good offer and also is there money to be made now days in Dubai real estate?


----------



## LongLiveDubai (Dec 1, 2011)

This is a good offer. Most agencies don't offer a basic pay.


----------



## henry0 (Nov 15, 2013)

On a 50% commission, I would hope that you might get a small basic and a car? 

Most will work from 40% upward in sales. On the other end of the scale, there are roles at 100% commission with no basic - negotiators will rent a desk to sit at from the broker on a monthly basis and take all that they can bring in. 

Have you discussed who will pay for any training needed and a RERA licence? 

Henry


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

whatsupdubai said:


> Goodluck joining the useless agents of Dubai


My sentiments exactly - stay in the Uk and do a credible job rather than join the masses of sharks and incompetents here.


----------

